# About more than Calls



## BrentWin (Nov 30, 2013)

I had a once in a lifetime experience this morning. I took my apprentice call maker and great nephew Sam on his first duck hunt and he killed his first duck while I was using a call that we made together. I doesn't get any better than that.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1583_zps6bb434f3.jpg

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 30, 2013)

WOOHOO!!!

Did you go get it for him? Or do y'all have dogs?




Scott (thumbs up for the shooter) B


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 30, 2013)

That is way cool Brent. He will never forget this day. Way to go.


----------



## SENC (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome, Brent... stuff that one for sure!


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah that is what its all about. SWEET!!!!!!!


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Nov 30, 2013)

Something he will remember the rest of his life......Congrats!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2013)

Look at that smile on that kid's face - ya think he'll forget this day - no waaayy!!


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 1, 2013)

What will you do with the duck? Can you eat ducks? Never shot one or ate one myself. I've got a pic around here somewhere of my first pheasant. I was about the same age as Sam. Good memories. Gary


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 1, 2013)

Scott, It was icy so my old dog got the day off and this old dog did the retrieving.

Gary, a lot of ducks are pretty good eating, however, this was a spoonbill which tastes like a piece of liver in mud gravy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

